# Cycling from Torrequrbrada to Marbella - pitstops required



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Tomorrow I am cycling from Torrequrbrada to Marbella and will of course visit Puerto Banus.

I will be cycling down on the A-7 and wondered if anyone can recommend any places to stop enroute as I will require a few pit stops.

All suggestions welcome as I have lots of time to kill. 

I have decided to use pedal power for some long rides as I am getting fed up of using the car.

I also plan to cycle into Malaga and head east along the coast. Again please feel free to chuck in some suggestions for places worth visiting.

I generally cycle upto 100km to 120km to give you an idea. I cycled 70 miles today and now feel climatised to the heat.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've only been doing 30 mile rides this year so far because of the heat, longest was 50.

Good luck with that. On LEJOG last year we found 70 miles was about it when doing daily, but then again it was pouring with rain not hot!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you familiar with the stretch of road from Fuengirola to Marbella? I don't want to put you off at all but all but it is known as The Highway of Death. 

I could jokingly say the the CDS hospital is halfway along your route and you might want a pitstop there - but that would be in poor taste. 

Be careful and enjoy your ride.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Are you familiar with the stretch of road from Fuengirola to Marbella? I don't want to put you off at all but all but it is known as The Highway of Death.
> 
> I could jokingly say the the CDS hospital is halfway along your route and you might want a pitstop there - but that would be in poor taste.
> 
> Be careful and enjoy your ride.


Well I will make sure I wear my bright colours, you will have to be blind not to see me.

I have driven along it and seen lots of cyclists.

I will either report back in good health tomorrow or in my hospital bed. Lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Ken, well you'll cycle passed Iceland supermarket and the shopping centre there. So you coulld stop there for a break!!?? Then further up the road at Mijas costa there is "Club la Costa" (a timeshare resort), with several bars.... then theres "La Cala" and after that, I dont know lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Cycling on the A7?
I've never seen one and I'm very glad I didn't meet one.
Going at 120km/h with two full lanes with little space to move, and then meeting a cyclist...

Is it allowed at all?

And no, even with a christmastree blinking on your head you're not that easy to see in the traffic in the right light conditions... MC's often beeing run into because of that and they are faster then you.

Well, good luck!
I would've taken the N-340 instead.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Twain said:


> Cycling on the A7?
> I've never seen one and I'm very glad I didn't meet one.
> Going at 120km/h with two full lanes with little space to move, and then meeting a cyclist...
> 
> ...


Twain, 

From what I can see it is the N-340 but resigned the A7 when you head out of Fuengirola.

The speed limited is 80, not 120. My guess you thought I was going on the motorway. 

I have just arrived in Marbella and never once felt uncomfortable, it was a quick ride and arrived in just over 1hr20.

It was also nice not to be surprised by any potholes that can catch you out on British roads, admittedly though I have seen them on less busy roads when driving around but a few days later they were repairing them so impressed.

I am now going to head along the coast for a ice cold drink as my drinks are warm and then to the port for lunch.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Twain,
> 
> From what I can see it is the N-340 but resigned the A7 when you head out of Fuengirola.
> 
> ...


A braver man than me lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are heading east of Malaga then I would suggest a visit to Nerja and Frigiliana (inland slightly) and using the coast road the whole way. There are numerous Chiringuitos (most still open) and many lovely towns and villages you will have to pass through, including the bustling Torre del Mar and Velez-Malaga. Do be careful on the road of death. As I recall it was where, in 1975, David Jacobs of Juke Box Jury fame survived a car accident in which his second wife, Caroline, whom he had married earlier that year, and Caroline Marsh, wife of politician Richard Marsh, were killed.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, my bad.
When you said A7 I was thinking of the motorway above Torrequebrada.
I forgot that the A7 changes name to E-15 above Fuengirola.
And is the "N-340" along the coast sometimes.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

I had an enjoyable day cycling down to Marbella and made it back to my apartment in one piece. 

I did find puerto banus impressive and seen some nice cars and yachts and felt like I was in the UK, everyone was British. You can spot the British a mile off....lol. 

I am heading down to the region of Estepona tomorrow for a little exploring. 

Please feel free to let me know of any quaint towns worth visiting in this region, don't be afraid to mention any inland towns. 

Thank you

Ken


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Kenwhite77 said:


> I had an enjoyable day cycling down to Marbella and made it back to my apartment in one piece.
> 
> I did find puerto banus impressive and seen some nice cars and yachts and felt like I was in the UK, everyone was British. You can spot the British a mile off....lol.
> 
> ...


Will you be on your bike? A lot of the inland towns, Casares for instance, are up steep hills so be prepared for that. You will pass Benahavis as you leave San Pedro heading for Estepona - I haven't been there for many years but it's well worth a visit. Then there's Casares and Manilva a bit further on than Estepona. Further on still - inland from Sotogrande - is my village Jimena de la Frontera which seems like a bit of a Mecca for cyclists. Dozens of them ride up from the coast - probably because the road is relatively quiet and level.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Will you be on your bike? A lot of the inland towns, Casares for instance, are up steep hills so be prepared for that. You will pass Benahavis as you leave San Pedro heading for Estepona - I haven't been there for many years but it's well worth a visit. Then there's Casares and Manilva a bit further on than Estepona. Further on still - inland from Sotogrande - is my village Jimena de la Frontera which seems like a bit of a Mecca for cyclists. Dozens of them ride up from the coast - probably because the road is relatively quiet and level.


hi jimenato,

Thank you for your message.

I am driving today so I can see as much as possible.

I plan to spend the whole day around Estepona so feel free to chuck any other places into the mix.

I certainly plan to visit the places you mentioned.

Please also let me know of any coastal towns were visiting.

Thank you

Ken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> hi jimenato,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> ...


 Ojen is/was lovely, altho recent fires in that area may have changed it

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ojen is alright the only devastation you can see is at the back on the hillside.What those poor people must have been thinking one cannot imagine,but AOK.As Jimenato said Jimena De La Frontera beautiful hilltop village and if you want really spectacular scenery the road from Jimena through Gaucin up to Ronda the scenery really is breathtaking and you have some really nice ventas to stop at and if you have never been to Ronda it really is worth a visit and the road out of Ronda down to San Pedro is again breathtaking with it's scenery or if you are in Ronda you can take the road out to Teba and on that road it leads you past the Ascari race track.In my honest opinion some of the scenery is absolutely breathtaking and it's hard to believe you are roughly only an hours drive from the Costa.Just a small warning and no disrespect if you do the run there is a speed camera just coming into Ronda and if you take the San Pedro out there is another speed camera.Would do the Ronda to San Pedro in the week as at weekend it's a favourite with the bikers because of all the twists and turns.it's a shame more people are not as adventurous as you as there really is some wonderful places to see and at the end of all your sightseeing would be interesting to read your comments.Regards.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

soulboy said:


> Ojen is alright the only devastation you can see is at the back on the hillside.What those poor people must have been thinking one cannot imagine,but AOK.As Jimenato said Jimena De La Frontera beautiful hilltop village and if you want really spectacular scenery the road from Jimena through Gaucin up to Ronda the scenery really is breathtaking and you have some really nice ventas to stop at and if you have never been to Ronda it really is worth a visit and the road out of Ronda down to San Pedro is again breathtaking with it's scenery or if you are in Ronda you can take the road out to Teba and on that road it leads you past the Ascari race track.In my honest opinion some of the scenery is absolutely breathtaking and it's hard to believe you are roughly only an hours drive from the Costa.Just a small warning and no disrespect if you do the run there is a speed camera just coming into Ronda and if you take the San Pedro out there is another speed camera.Would do the Ronda to San Pedro in the week as at weekend it's a favourite with the bikers because of all the twists and turns.it's a shame more people are not as adventurous as you as there really is some wonderful places to see and at the end of all your sightseeing would be interesting to read your comments.Regards.


Thanks Soulboy, 

Sounds like some nice places to explore, I will do them when my partner arrives later this week and will report back.

Thanks for the warning of the speed cameras, I do seem to forget the speed limits when I am here.

It also sounds like I will be spoilt for cycling routes when I move out here.

I may take the scenic route back from Estepona to take in the scenery.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thanks Soulboy,
> 
> Sounds like some nice places to explore, I will do them when my partner arrives later this week and will report back.
> 
> ...


The scenery really is breathtaking another word of warning don't forget your camera.That's my twopenorth on the west side.My twopenorth for the other side if you take the road from Salobreña up to Granada going through Beznar again the scenery is absolutely spectacular and especially once you get round the Sierra Nevada and if you do get up to Granada and take the motorway out for Almeria roughly half an hour,depending on how you drive,you will come to Guadix and it really is worth exploring there especially the area where all the cave houses are ,even a museum.. or even taking the motorway back from Granada over to Antequera.And if you did do that way it's worth stopping for a meal at Rio Frio and if you actually go down to the river which is no more than a stream you can see all the fresh trout there and if you go in the restaurant the trout is freshly caught for you.Also like I said in a previous post if you look for a book called Ventas by Bob Carrick you get directions and everything in the book and that's another way of enjoying days out.Regards.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, for some reason the post has come up twice.Forgot to mention Embalses De Guadalhorce and El Chorro and the Kings Walk with the railway bridge where the ending of Von Ryans Express was filmed,Again this time of year best visited in the week as can get quite busy at weekends.The road from Pizzara takes you past Alora and then onto El Chorro and you can take the back road out of El Chorro past El Torcal to Antequera.Also if you decide to go to the top of El Torcal the view is just absolutely breathtaking and on a clear day the villages you can see dotted around from the top is absloutely brilliant.Also from Antequera they have some nice ventas dotted along the way and also Parque El Lobo the wolf park.Not my forte but some people seem to love it.Regards.
.


----------

